# Scratches



## kisala9906 (Sep 4, 2011)

Does the back of your Ipad2 get scratched easy? I have a cover on my Ipad2 that I hate right now and I was looking at Apples Smart Cover but I was concerned about the back of my Ipad 2 getting scratched up since it offers no protection for that.


----------



## louiseb (Mar 2, 2009)

I just pulled mine out of my purse to check, no scratches. Since I keep mine in a purse the smart cover is plenty for me. I do use one of those purse organizers I learned about in the forum so I don't have a bunch of loose items rattling around. I take it out at home and work. I do work with someone though who told me she dropped her purse and broke the iPad screen, now she has one of those uber protective cases on it. I can't remember ever dropping my purse so am not worrying about that.


----------



## kisala9906 (Sep 4, 2011)

What purse organizer where you talking about ? That sounds like something I need!!


----------



## louiseb (Mar 2, 2009)

I'll have to post tomorrow, the info is in my home office and I've put my parrot to bed in there. It is great, all my sisters bought one when they saw mine.


----------



## Carolyn62 (Sep 5, 2011)

louiseb said:


> I'll have to post tomorrow, the info is in my home office and I've put my parrot to bed in there. It is great, all my sisters bought one when they saw mine.


What ever you do, don't wake up the bird! Mine just had to get up for her nightly drink of water.


----------



## louiseb (Mar 2, 2009)

Carolyn62 said:


> What ever you do, don't wake up the bird! Mine just had to get up for her nightly drink of water.


LOL!!! I see you understand bird ownership! 

OK, here it is, I cannot say enough about how wonderful this is.
http://www.qvc.com/qic/qvcapp.aspx/view.2/app.detail/params.item.V29057.desc.Pursfection-Portable-Purse-Organizer-with-9-Pockets


----------



## kisala9906 (Sep 4, 2011)

Thanks


----------

